# Uber and Lyft need to do frequent face verifications when GPS shows TNC airport waiting lot



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

This would get rid of that BS holding people's phones game.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

DDW said:


> This would get rid of that BS holding people's phones game.


Why would people be in the airport lot holding other people's phones? If you're not at the airport, why would you want a request from there? That makes no sense whatsoever. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wut?


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Why would people be in the airport lot holding other people's phones? If you're not at the airport, why would you want a request from there? That makes no sense whatsoever. Unless I'm missing something?


Seriously dude, what rock have you been hiding under?

One time the TNC police found a COOLER FULL of phones....


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

DDW said:


> Seriously dude, what rock have you been hiding under?
> 
> One time the TNC police found a COOLER FULL of phones....


I’ve been under the rock that is called Penn State university, our airport here only has 8 flights a day. So none of that shenanigans is going on here. But I have heard about it. Nevertheless, you did not answer my question. Why do they do it?


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

It's called spoofing. Not gonna tell how but, why.
DFW airport can have 200+ drivers in queue. Wouldn't be great to drive to airport and be like number 10 ? then drop your rider off, go back to the airport and your number 10 again. Repeat all day long.
Uber and Lyft will deactivate you if you get caught.
As much as I hated covid selfies @DDW is spot with that idea.
This problem still goes on. You can spot if you watch.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> I’ve been under the rock that is called Penn State university, our airport here only has 8 flights a day. So none of that shenanigans is going on here. But I have heard about it. Nevertheless, you did not answer my question. Why do they do it?


They're known as the uber mafia


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Why would people be in the airport lot holding other people's phones? If you're not at the airport, why would you want a request from there? That makes no sense whatsoever. Unless I'm missing something?


Clearly.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

so... the idea is that you are "waiting" in the queue without having to actually be there waiting? because your phone is there and you are at the grocery store, or best buy, or a brothel, or whatever? sounds like a lot of hassle for very little return... have fun with that


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

naaa, you're "waiting" in the queue while you're picking up and dropping off airport pax without losing your spot in queue is gist of what i gathered from explanation.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Nythain said:


> naaa, you're "waiting" in the queue while you're picking up and dropping off airport pax without losing your spot in queue is gist of what i gathered from explanation.


so if you were on a trip, how would the app also see you in the queue? it doesn't make any sense. don't get me wrong, i'm sure there is some kind of hack, and i'm not looking to replicate it, just trying to understand the logic of it. airport queues in my experience are a complete waste of time.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Real FM Steve said:


> It's called spoofing. Not gonna tell how but, why.


It's technical and probably hackery but it's a thing. Smart people will figure out how to do anything if they want to bad enough.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Nythain said:


> It's technical and probably hackery but it's a thing. Smart people will figure out how to do anything if they want to bad enough.


Ridiculous. I would imagine the goal is to cut down on wait time. When I want to cut down on wait time I go somewhere else besides the airport... you know, like downtown? Sounds like a bunch of hassle and risk of deactivation for what? That coveted airport run? Meh!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Why would people be in the airport lot holding other people's phones? If you're not at the airport, why would you want a request from there? That makes no sense whatsoever. Unless I'm missing something?


It's a very big thing at certain airports. Airports like Miami have large queues and organized groups of Venezuelan and Haitian drivers doing this. Some groups are so large they have paid "holders". There's a class of drivers that only do airport trips.

Covid shut a lot of this down last year when the queues were so small but sounds like it's starting up again.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

The phone holding game.

This begins with 2 phones. driver app on both. You gave 1 phone to the holder previously.
You are ready to go to the AP so you call the holder. He has your phone and logs on. You have been transported to the Queue and are assigned a number.

You arrive and switch phone with the holder.
You are assigned a ride. These guys are cherry pickers so they get a ride that suits them.They take the trip and stop new requests. At the drop off you're logged off. You call the holder . He logs you on and you have just transported back to the airport and are assigned a number. Later you arrive at the AP and swap phones again with the holder. 

You may ask "what's in it for the holder?"
This is where the mafia part comes in. @Seamus is right about immigrants. The holder owns the car and pays for insurance in the drivers name. The driver is paid hourly. Very minimum wage. There's not just 1 driver there are many.

This is done on a smaller scale where the drivers pay a percentage of the fare to the holder.

There were some other schemes but Uber fixed.

Just to repeat, the OP is right about the selfie solution . it would kill the phone holding game.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

This is still spoofing and it will eventually get you canned.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Real FM Steve said:


> This is still spoofing and it will eventually get you canned.


Only if you get caught, thus more picture id good.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Another issue, they can effect surge. They can create it. If the queue count drops the holder can log off all his drivers,
AP surges and then logs drivers back on. Everybody gets paid surge.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I guess it works if you have low wage folks working for you and decent sized airport rides. At RDU an X ride might be as little as 12 or 13 bucks (aside from hotel by the airport trips), not worth the hassle. 

Now, what I always wanted to do was location spoofing to grab sticky surges but they've put enough impediments in the way that it would require a major programming effort, a bit beyond my skills.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Plus at least in south Florida these phone holders would be holding gambling rings in the parking lot. Dice and Dominoes baby. Buy in electronically, no cash on the table, just a friendly game officer. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> so if you were on a trip, how would the app also see you in the queue? it doesn't make any sense. don't get me wrong, i'm sure there is some kind of hack, and i'm not looking to replicate it, just trying to understand the logic of it. airport queues in my experience are a complete waste of time.


Every hear of using 2 phones?


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> It's a very big thing at certain airports. Airports like Miami have large queues and organized groups of Venezuelan and Haitian drivers doing this. Some groups are so large they have paid "holders". There's a class of drivers that only do airport trips.
> 
> Covid shut a lot of this down last year when the queues were so small but sounds like it's starting up again.


Houston is Cubans


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

DDW said:


> Every hear of using 2 phones?





Kevin Gates said:


> I got two phones, one for the plug, one for the load...


 yes, but if they are in two different locations wouldn't the algo know it? again, just curious... not looking to do this


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> yes, but if they are in two different locations wouldn't the algo know it? again, just curious... not looking to do this


2 Phones both have Uber and Lyft on them.

Starting day:

Phone 1 Turn on Uber and Lyft set DF to airport.
Arrive at Airport:

Phone 1 running both Uber and Lyft - Take first trip regardless of what app it is on. Lets say first trip was on Uber, turn Lyft off on Phone 1.
Phone 2 turn Lyft on, leave with phone sitter at airport lot. This will put you in the back of the queue for Lyft.
Pickup Uber PAX and determine estimated round trip time back to airport.
If you expect to have enough time to complete trip before getting Lyft ride do nothing.
If you have a longer trip text phone sitter and tell him to turn off Lyft and turn it back on at XX:XX time giving you time to complete trip and be able to get back before next ping
Complete Uber, turn off Uber and text phone sitter to turn Uber on on Phone 2. This gets you in the Uber Queue.

Rinse and repeat. It is a timing game, the more you and the phone sitter know the airport and flow of trips the better you can time when to turn on apps.

That is on version where people just pay the phone sitter a fee. There are other versions where the people work for the phone sitter.

I know a husband and wife that teamed up with another husband and wife and they sit at the airport and each act as a phone sitter while the others are running trips. They just hand the extra phones back and forth to each other as the next one gets a ride. All 4 do trips and at least one is always in the lot holding the phones.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> 2 Phones both have Uber and Lyft on them.
> 
> Starting day:
> 
> ...


I guess if airport rides are the thing for you then this works and obviously the more accounts someone is handling in the lot, the more efficient it is (assuming it's efficient to come back to the airport empty). Fortunately the empty trip seems to keep those shenanigans out of our lot.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I guess if airport rides are the thing for you then this works and obviously the more accounts someone is handling in the lot, the more efficient it is (assuming it's efficient to come back to the airport empty). Fortunately the empty trip seems to keep those shenanigans out of our lot.


I can never figure out those airport lot sitters. Some like it I guess, they use it as social time. If it works for them cool. The only time I pick-up at an airport is if I get a ping outside the airport and it is along the way I am going with DF set. Needless to say I don't pick-up at airports very often.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> 2 Phones both have Uber and Lyft on them.
> 
> Starting day:
> 
> ...


They also accrue surges as their phones sit at the airport. Then, to top it off, they will call pax and cancel if they find out it isn't a good trip and pass the bad trip onto some other " play by the rules" dummy. They win ALL THE WAY AROUND. 

In Houston the sitter charge a percentage of fares and surge


----------

